# Compatability chart



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I just stumbled across this chart online. I don't have Salt water and its been awhile since I have, so Im not sure how accurate this chart is but it seems like it might be usefull

Marine Compatability Chart

Cheers
Justin


----------

